# Female bowl rapping?



## rachaels royal (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi i am new with royal breeding. my 1550g female has been rapped round her bowl for 2 days now
Does this mean she is ready to breed? 
what does bowl rapping mean and why do they do it?
and well anyone can you help.
Thanks


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

they usually do it when building follicles

has she locked with a boy yet?

read this : Markus Jayne, Ball pythons | ballpython.ca

: victory:


----------



## rachaels royal (Oct 25, 2009)

*rapping*

No my male dont seem intersted in her at the moment will try again with him. can i leave them together? thanks


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

3 days on, 3 off...
if you witness a decent lock before the 3 days is up, take him out when they've finished, and start the 3-3 again


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

rachael i did say to you it was a sign of building folicales ,the girl has locked ,so just gotta wait :2thumb:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

she could just be hot


----------



## rachaels royal (Oct 25, 2009)

*royal*

you said you wernt sure if she had and i was only asking as i am new to the royals. i dont no much about the breeding of them just the care, and not the signs of the breeding cycle which i am now learning fast as i have the information from tricky web site and that has helped and i must say thanks for that it was a great help. well ill see what happens thanks and keep your fingers crossed.
do you still have the male for sale chris mate may be interested. how much?


----------



## Metal_face (Oct 2, 2008)

"I'm a female royal and I've been in with a male, around my bowl I *wrap* my tail.......... Then i bust a cap in yo ass" is she rapping like that? Or is she *wrapping* herself around the bowl? If the later ignore the first bit :Na_Na_Na_Na:

as said royals do this when building follicals, ovulating and when gravid.


----------



## Hants-snakes (Jul 1, 2009)

Metal_face said:


> "I'm a female royal and I've been in with a male, around my bowl I *wrap* my tail.......... Then i bust a cap in yo ass" is she rapping like that? ............


 
:lol2:


----------



## radicaldave (Sep 25, 2009)

rachaels royal said:


> No my male dont seem intersted in her at the moment will try again with him. can i leave them together? thanks


best chances of actually seeing a lock is after a fresh shed from the female. upon putting them together they should get down to business providing your not causing to much distraction by watching


----------



## rachaels royal (Oct 25, 2009)

*royal*

Hi she has shed 4 days ago and is now refusing food which she is always eaten since i have had her. she has had a brighter colour before the shed and still has and the previous owner was sure she locked. should i just play the waiting game or introduce one of my males to her?


----------



## lawrencet1988 (Jan 2, 2010)

Metal_face said:


> "I'm a female royal and I've been in with a male, around my bowl I *wrap* my tail.......... Then i bust a cap in yo ass" is she rapping like that? Or is she *wrapping* herself around the bowl? If the later ignore the first bit :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> as said royals do this when building follicals, ovulating and when gravid.


Hahaha Dude you just made my day with that!


----------

